# heat mat fire risk?



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

hi, as the title says, i wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to reduce risk when using heat mats. suddenly becoming very paranoid about then :surrender::-|


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Use good quality carbon impregnated glass cloth mat (Habistat) in accordance with the instructions. 
In 25 Years Habistat have never a fire or insurance claim levelled at them and when there have been millions made, that is a safety record few products or manufacturers can claim!
If you have any questions please ask!


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

peterf said:


> Use good quality carbon impregnated glass cloth mat (Habistat) in accordance with the instructions.
> In 25 Years Habistat have never a fire or insurance claim levelled at them and when there have been millions made, that is a safety record few products or manufacturers can claim!
> If you have any questions please ask!


where can i locate one of those? xxx


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I think (along with a good quality heat mat) you need a thermostat. The correctly setup thermostat will prevent the heat mat from becoming too hot reducing the chances of burning equipment etc.

If Peterf is talking about habistat heat mats then Surrey pet supplies or swell reptiles are probably the cheapest.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Numerous places, but ensure that it is Habistat Heat Mat. Poor quality Chinese printed elements are presently and deceptively being marketed under a similar name.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

vgorst said:


> I think (along with a good quality heat mat) you need a thermostat. The correctly setup thermostat


This is in the Habistat heat mat instruction!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

ferretgirl said:


> hi, as the title says, i wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to reduce risk when using heat mats. suddenly becoming very paranoid about then :surrender::-|


The reliability of Habistat heat mats is astounding. A massive problem is when people scaremonger starting threads like "came home to find my heat mat on fire" or "my thermostat caught fire". Invariably the people who start these threads never contact the manufacturer and in most cases are drama lamas, nonetheless it is incredibly damaging to the hobby as a whole. If a Habistat mat is used correctly you have far more to worry about where your washing machine, TV and fridge are concerned.


Kindest regards


catch and release


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

peterf said:


> This is in the Habistat heat mat instruction!


Not everyone reads or follows the instructions - was just giving a bit of extra advice


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

vgorst said:


> Not everyone reads or follows the instructions - was just giving a bit of extra advice


Very true!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm always surprised at how many people complain about tanks being too hot or burning equipment, and then never having heard of thermostats! In my opinion, an essential bit of equipment, both for the animal and your peace of mind 

I agree, habistat produces great quality, reliable equipment and the only heat mats that I'll use


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have good results using Lucky Reptile PRO mats, they have a built-in thermal cutout that switches off at 40C or so, far cooler than a fire could possibly start, and used in conjunction with a good quality stat of course.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Graham said:


> I have good results using Lucky Reptile PRO mats, they have a built-in thermal cutout that switches off at 40C or so, far cooler than a fire could possibly start, and used in conjunction with a good quality stat of course.


Unfortunately the problem with this idea is 2 fold.
First the thermostat may be asking for heat if the temperature set isn't being achieved and yet the thermal cut out inside the mat is off creating an open circuit that confuses the thermostat.
There are a number of products with this type of thermal cut out in and none work effectively in conjunction with a thermostat.
we have received numerous complaints about thermostats not working correctly and all have been caused by built in secondary thermal cut outs.
Second point is that most all of the printed element fires and problems are not caused by overheating (that can be managed with a thermostat) but by product failure which won't be stopped with a stat. 
Such "flares" of heat, when a printed element fails, cause ignition of other combustible materials around even if thermostat has detected an overheat situation.


----------



## lizeff (Jun 28, 2012)

i agree with what everyone has said!
you should really have need a thermostat! 

..ensures fire hazards or just over heating your pet :gasp:

They don't have to be as pricey as you think! 
I get all mine from: 
Thermostats 

:2thumb:


----------

